# 2005 FT & HT Calendar Corrections Here!



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

If you know any, post em up!


----------



## Tami T (Oct 5, 2004)

*Tar Heel dates*

Sorry, I posted this on the 2004 screen, Anthony - I know now why i confused you, sorry.


2005 Tar Heel Club Dates

April 8-10 (OPEN, AM, DERBY) Weldon, NC
Oct. 9-11 (OPEN, AM, QUAL, DERBY) Rocky Point, NC


Thanks and sorry for any confusion. Tami


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Hi All- Can anyone add to this list for the North East region, or see anything inaccurate? Thank You
Ken Bora

2005 North East HUNT TEST SCHEDULE

April 1-3 Northern Piedmont RC NAHRA 2/2/1

April 16-17 Hudson Highlands HRA NAHRA format TBA

May 14 - 15 Navesink River HRC NAHRA 2/2/2

May 14-15 Granite State HRC UKC/HRC 

May 21 - 22 Western New York RC NAHRA 2/2/2

May 21-22 Saco River HRC UKC/HRC 

June 4-5 Leatherstocking HRA and Regional Event NAHRA 2/2/2 

June 4-5 Yankee Waterfowlers HRC UKC/HRC

June 25-26 Maine Retriever TC AKC

June 24-26 Atlantic Flyway Field Retriever Club NFRA 

June 25-26 Lake Champlain RC UKC/HRC

July 2 - 3 Lake Champlain RC NAHRA 2/2/2

July 30 -31 Lake Champlain RC AKC

August 6- 7 Southwestern PA HRC NAHRA format TBA

August 20?21 Presque Isle RC NAHRA 2/2/2

August 27 -28 Penobscot Retriever Club AKC

September 3 - 4 Maine Retriever TC AKC

September 10 ? 11 Hudson Highlands HRA NAHRA format TBA 

September 10 Saco River HRC UKC/HRC Upland Test

September 23-25 Northern Piedmont RC NAHRA 2/2/3


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

YWHRC AKC HT Aug 13 and 14


----------



## rjouben (Jul 29, 2004)

WRC has the Nebraska Dog and Hunt Club & Missouri Valley Hunt Club hunt tests the same weekend, which has to be wrong, the clubs' grounds are only 30-40 miles apart. I do know that the MVHC is the third weekend in August (20th-ish)


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Tulsa Retriever Club

Hunt test - May 14 - 15 

Field trial March 18-20 

Both at Ft. Gibson WMA Wagoner, OK
enter at www.entryexpress.net


----------



## Steve B. (Jul 20, 2004)

Wolverine Retriever Club
July 30, 31 2005


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Steve B said:


> Wolverine Retriever Club
> July 30, 31 2005


HT or FT?


----------



## Steve B. (Jul 20, 2004)

Wolverine RC, July 30, 31 2005 is the hunt test.

I haven't heard about their field trials yet. As soon as I hear I'll post.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

My card shows nothing on the Texas/Oklahoma/La. circut on April 1-3. Is this correct?


----------



## chuck strange (Jun 20, 2003)

I had talked to t.cooke awhile back and he had mentioned that the TX Panhandle FT would be on April 1,2,3

cs


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Rose Country of E. Texas field trial is April 1-3.

Shayne


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

> Hi All- Can anyone add to this list for the North East region, or see anything inaccurate? Thank You
> Ken Bora


The Southern Berkshire GRC is holding their annual AKC hunt test at Nod Brook in Avon/Simsbury, CT on July 2,3,(&4th if needed). 

Thanks,

Paula


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

So basically the card we got from RFTN is wrong for FT's. What a shame.


----------



## Dick Shrum (Mar 6, 2003)

*Dallas - Fort Worth NFRA Test*

The Dallas-Fort Worth NFRA test will be held April 9 - 10.


----------



## Joanne Wilbanks (Mar 30, 2004)

The Kansas City Retriever Club 

HT date is October 1-2, 2005

www.kcrc.net


----------



## Rushdawg1 (Apr 11, 2004)

West MS HRC 
Feb 19-20 
Mahannah WMA 
Vicksburg MS


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2005)

*Change of date for Greater Pittsburgh Golden Retriever Club*

Hi All:

Greater Pittsburgh Golden Retriever Club Hunt Test date is now May 28-30, 2005. (Memorial Day Weekend) Single Master, Double Junior, Double Senior.

The test location is Sagulla's Hunting Preserve, Jackson Center, PA. Premiums can be downloaded at www.gpgrc.org

Kris


----------



## retrevrman (Mar 6, 2003)

Rocky Mt. Regional NAHRA Field Test, 21 & 22 May 05, Indian Meadows Hunt & Fish Club Synder, Colorado. You can go to the NAHRA website for contact information. The test will consist of Regional qualifiers on Saturday and double Senior, Intermediate, and Started regular hunt test stakes.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

retrevrman said:


> Rocky Mt. Regional NAHRA Field Test, 21 & 22 May 05, Indian Meadows Hunt & Fish Club Synder, Colorado. You can go to the NAHRA website for contact information. The test will consist of Regional qualifiers on Saturday and double Senior, Intermediate, and Started regular hunt test stakes.


Way to go Greg!!  That's the same weekend as Bullet's first Derby....

What's the schedule for the rest of the region?!?!?!?!

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

*(MN)--Southern Minnesota Hunting Retriever Association*

AKC Licensed Hunt Test
Location: Waseca, MN (southern MN)
Date: April 30, 2005
Stakes: Junior & Senior only

We lost our grounds near Morristown, so we only have enough grounds to offer a Junior & Senior this year. Sorry.

Go to www.entryexpress.net for info. As soon as I have akc approval of the judges' panel, I will release it for entries.

And, yes, it may be cold in MN the end of April!


----------



## Patti Benton (Jan 6, 2003)

Big D HRC AKC Sanctioned Hunt Test - May 7 and May 8 is being held at the B&L Ranch, Tiogo, Tx. The Premium is on Entry Express, but there is a problem - the JR class disappeared. Got an email into Shayne. 

Big D HRC UKC Hunt Test - September 24 & 25. - the place is TBD.


----------



## Mad_At_M (May 2, 2005)

Hennepin County Amateur Retriever Club Field Trial

They show a FT, July 15-17 on AKC & WRC, but I don't see it on Entry Express. Is that FT gonna happen?


----------



## Gina (Mar 9, 2005)

Ken Bora said:


> Hi All- Can anyone add to this list for the North East region, or see anything inaccurate? Thank You
> Ken Bora


Greater Pittsburgh LRC - Grove City, PA

9/3-5/05


----------



## Lady Hunter (Mar 13, 2003)

*Tallahassee Hunting Retirever Club*

THRC Fall Hunts October 21-23, 2005

Double Master, Senior, Junior.

Premiums at www.tallahasseehuntingretreiverclub.com

Hunt Test Secretary

Mary Veitch
7772 Howell Rd.
Sneads, FL 32460
850-5935753
[email protected]


----------



## Rushdawg1 (Apr 11, 2004)

*West MS HRC*

WEST MISSISSIPPI HRC 
October 1 & 2, 2005 
REGULAR HUNT 
LOC: TBA 
Hunt Chairperson: Rick Daughtry 
200 Kolb Rd 
Vicksburg MS 39180 
(601) 529-7141 
[email protected] 
Hunt Secretary: Tom Weeks 
105 Lakewood Hills 
Vicksburg MS 39180 
(601) 634-6606 
[email protected]


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

*Please*



Tami T said:


> Sorry, I posted this on the 2004 screen, Anthony - I know now why i confused you, sorry.


 Hi there. I think you got some of this wrong. But on the other hand there are a few things you acctually convinced me with. Can you add more to that?


----------



## Strongline Retrievers (Jun 24, 2005)

Does anyone know if the 2006 FT Schedule is out anywhere? Have not gotten my card yet from the Field Trial News and wanted to know if it was posted anywhere online.


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

*Field Trial Calander*

You can add the Westchester Retriever Club Trial May 12-14, 2006, Newburgh, NY

Mary Beth Corsini


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

*Field Trial Calander*

You can add the Westchester Retriever Club Trial May 12-14, 2006, Newburgh, NY

Mary Beth Corsini


----------

